# First time in rain



## buckwheat (Apr 27, 2013)

Chicks first time outside in Rain .Been checking on them all day . They have stayed dry . Just checked they are in the coop under the light think they will b alright .


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They'll be fine.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

my chickens love the rain


----------



## buckwheat (Apr 27, 2013)

Apyl said:


> They'll be fine.


Thanks for the news . The girls are still little and my first time raising chickens . Have a lot of questions


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Love the rain? Wow.... lucky. My girls act like a little shower is equivalent to lava pouring from the clouds... They stay in their coop with even the tiniest hint of rain or a whisper of a breeze. Spoiled maybe? I don't know. They're weird.


----------



## Rainbowquest (Apr 17, 2013)

want to have seen mine chasing the hail stones last week thinking it was feeding from heaven lol


----------



## jenpayne (Oct 26, 2012)

Some of mine stay out, some stay in when it rains. Doesn't seem to bother the ones who stay out.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

When I was young...I enjoyed walking in the rain with a date.
I figured that IF she got _sick_ from doing that...she probably was a _poor choice _as a wife.
Walking in the rain is enjoyable.

*Gene Kelly: 




Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------

